# ASUS P4SD-LA Bios update



## obor888 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello. I have a computer with the older P4SD-LA (non HP OEM) ASUS motherboard and I want to update the bios. 
I searched on the Asus website but I didn't find any BIOS update.  
Does anyone know where I can find bios updates for this motherboard?


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Try BIOS Updates and upgrades, Motherboard identification and more... - Wim's BIOS Page

Also, I think that's a Phoenix BIOS. Try searching Phoenix's website. Phoenix uses BIOSAgent Plus for updates, which I think you have to pay for but I could be mistaken


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

This appears to be an OEM board that was used in HP/Compac systems.

Any BIOS update would need to come from their website.

Are you having a problem that requires a BIOS update?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As asked by makinu1der2, are you having problems that a Bios update will correct?
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A Bios flash gone wrong can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you flash that boad with a bios file from asus you will have a non-funtioning board.......you mUST get any bios updates from the OEM system builder as they have neutered the bios


----------



## charlietoo (Sep 23, 2011)

During research, I stumbled upon this post... it seems that it may be something I need look into further. My BIOS Revision (from set-up) is 3.14 09/04/03 ... I have a problem with the VGA Bus getting crazy hot... I installed a PCI Graphics adapter and this helped the problem a little. My CPU fan goes 900 miles per hour when I boot... then mellows out... I changed the CPU and I get a little more time now b4 the system shuts itself down. Now the coils beside the cpu still get hot. My point is, I'm not running any crazy software... there are heat issues and (no blue-screen) then it locks up for a second and shuts itself off. I ran Everest... it hasn't been overclocked. Could a BIOS update fix these issues, or should I post this as a separate topic?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

charlietoo said:


> should I post this as a separate topic?


You should start your own thread including your problem(s) and you PC specs.
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## r2d2cun (Nov 5, 2011)

This post worked for me, make sure you read everything carefully.

I had the P4SD-LA (Cobra), but the Super-IO chip was the same as the post, so I successfully updated my bios with the Asustek P4G800-V.

But I think I am going back to the HP Bios, I haven't been able to slow down the cpu fan speed on Debian, and since it's making to much noise.

Cheers,


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The above is not good advice and certainly not recommended.
Using a Asus Bios update could easily cause your Mobo to cease functioning.


----------

